# Powfinder 157



## Lad Stones (Sep 9, 2016)

These look really nice, just the type of thing I've been looking for.

Nice find!


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Jkb818 said:


> Bump


Got one of those or? Can't find much for specs, but seems like a good stable pow board.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Rip154 said:


> Got one of those or? Can't find much for specs, but seems like a good stable pow board.


Wanna hear reviews...don’t own one


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

Rode my 157 two days in knee-deep pow. Some steeps and some low angle.

This board is so fun. Floats really well my 95kg/210lbs overall weight with backpack (snowshoes etc). Nose is a bit loose and flexy, I'd say butterish. Not nearly as flexy as my Sushis nose tho. Tail is pretty stiff and couldn't flex it on my only groomed run. Was stable and fun on groomers too, but can't say much after one run.

Ride in fluffy snow is an absolute dream and very surfy. Stable and controlled surfy. Compared to my Rome PDMT 157, Powfinder Signature 157 floats more, is surfier and more fun. I will keep the PDMT as a rock board and Powfinder is my new deep pow gem.


Considering the 157 split, but 1k€ with skins is too much at the moment.


----------

